# Screen flickering.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone ever come across where the screen is flickering different color lines? The whole screen looked like a damn rainbows? 
I've ran different roms with 3.4 and none and I've Odin back to stock also.

Happens here and there after I unlocked the screen for a few seconds. 
Could it be my screen going out or software? Just never came across this before.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

But as soon as you unlock its working fine..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow. That's looks terrible. What's your setup: rom, kernel, etc? How long has it been doing this? You say you've ran different roms with 3.4, I take it you're referring to the Linux 3.4 kernel which goes with AOSP roms? Did this issue continue on the stock TW rom you Odin flashed? Is it persistent on TW roms?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Wow. That's looks terrible. What's your setup: rom, kernel, etc? How long has it been doing this? You say you've ran different roms with 3.4, I take it you're referring to the Linux 3.4 kernel which goes with AOSP roms? Did this issue continue on the stock TW rom you Odin flashed? Is it persistent on TW roms?


Running rootzbox. Well running carbon now. 5.1 lk. 
Went to tw . I've Odin fresh. Just recently started happening. A week or two but then a few days pass by and it works great. Hate to get refurb.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Anyone ever come across where the screen is flickering different color lines? The whole screen looked like a damn rainbows?
> I've ran different roms with 3.4 and none and I've Odin back to stock also.
> 
> Happens here and there after I unlocked the screen for a few seconds.
> ...


It is *NOT* your hardware!!! I think this is related to the early 3.4 kernels, I got the same thing when they started to come out. Right now I am on 4/1 release of Carbon running the latest LK kernel (5.2exp1) and have not seen it lately.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> It is *NOT* your hardware!!! I think this is related to the early 3.4 kernels, I got the same thing when they started to come out. Right now I am on 4/1 release of Carbon running the latest LK kernel (5.2exp1) and have not seen it lately.


 I'm having the same situation.
So I'd I go to Carbon 1.61, which is 3.0 based, it will go away? It's crazy.

Sent from my Carbonized S3 via Taptalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I'm having the same situation.
> So I'd I go to Carbon 1.61, which is 3.0 based, it will go away? It's crazy.
> 
> Sent from my Carbonized S3 via Taptalk


I got a replacement phone. Hasn't happened yet but running the new nightly carbon with stock kernel. (Home botton sucks now)

It did it on root box and carbon ROM. Stock kernel. Did it on lk 5.1 also or 5.0 couldn't remember .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I got a replacement phone. Hasn't happened yet but running the new nightly carbon with stock kernel. (Home botton sucks now)
> 
> It did it on root box and carbon ROM. Stock kernel. Did it on lk 5.1 also or 5.0 couldn't remember .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Wow replacement phone!! This is already my second S3!

Sent from my Carbonized S3 via Taptalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Wow replacement phone!! This is already my second S3!
> 
> Sent from my Carbonized S3 via Taptalk


Yea took me a while to call but it just kept doing it almost every time I turned the phone on. I still have my original one but debating to send it or not .

That's after Odin and different roms/kernel still doing the same thing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Wow replacement phone!! This is already my second S3!
> 
> Sent from my Carbonized S3 via Taptalk


Hey try disabling your HW overlays in developer settings. Secdemdsm suggested this and it ring a bell when PA ROM a while back had problems like this and this is what you had to do to stop that Lol. Try it out since you still have yours setup.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If its happening after an ODIN flash to stock then I gotta say its likely a HW issue. Never experienced it myself, I have sometimes seen some slowdown/artifacting on animations (i.e. turning on screen while rotating to landscape at same time will cause the animations to freak out a little bit) but the basically snowy screen you are getting I've never seen.


----------



## MyzDevyneOne (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting, thougt it was just me.
I'm still a noob when it comes to the rooting, flashing and kernels of it all.
I just disabled HW overlays in Developer settings (had to do it twice; 1st time, it unselected the option when I restarted. Is that normal??) so I'll report back if I get the snowy screen of death again.


----------

